
How Fast Can We Design and Deploy an Open Source Ventilator? - etiam
https://hackaday.com/2020/03/12/ultimate-medical-hackathon-how-fast-can-we-design-and-deploy-an-open-source-ventilator/
======
tcbawo
If hospitals are overwhelmed and begin turning people away, improvised
solutions could save lives. Informed discussion is critical, though. The
evacuation of Dunkirk was crazy and unorthodox, but it worked!

